# bar work?



## grainger87 (May 22, 2014)

hi me and my girlfriend are thinking off moving to Dubai.. shes a make up artist im a barman. I no she will find it easyier finding work than me.. can anyone let me no weres best for me to go looking? ive a lot of experience . also ive experience in cocktails mixing. wat money does a bartender make? I noticed there is a irish bar village but can seem to find online if there is any work going?
hope someone can help


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

I suggest you use the search, there have been topics here about people trying to work in a bar. Otherwise, also check the sticky threads.

Good luck handing in your CV, guess it will depend a lot on your salary expectations and work experience.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

You will earn, as a barman, maximum 3500AED a month, about £150 per week.

The average wage for a barman is about 1500AED a month, about £250 PER MONTH.

You'll be up against Filipina ladies with vast knowledge and skill at flailing, or Indian & African staff who will work for much less than you.

You should contact the ex-pat places like Irish Village and Girders, where they have mainly European staff.

Good luck!


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

JonGard said:


> You will earn, as a barman, maximum 3500AED a month, about £150 per week. The average wage for a barman is about 1500AED a month, about £250 PER MONTH. You'll be up against Filipina ladies with vast knowledge and skill at flailing, or Indian & African staff who will work for much less than you. You should contact the ex-pat places like Irish Village and Girders, where they have mainly European staff. Good luck!


 You'll be up against Filipina ladies with vast knowledge and skill at flailing, or Indian & African staff who will work for much less than you. Western ex-pat barman can do the job of Filipina/indian/africans and you can have a decent conversation with them, Irish village shows how its done!


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

:fingerscrossed:


Robbo5265 said:


> You'll be up against Filipina ladies with vast knowledge and skill at flailing, or Indian & African staff who will work for much less than you. Western ex-pat barman can do the job of Filipina/indian/africans and you can have a decent conversation with them, Irish village shows how its done!


Yes I know, and as such pay a lot more than normal, but still around 3500.

Would / could you live on that?

As an aside, are you saying you can't have a conversation with a Filipina? Or an Indian? Or an African? How sad.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Lot of the high end bars, restaurants hire experienced mixologists and they do tend to hire non Asians for whatever reasons. So you can try those maybe. For example, Okku, Toko, 40 Kong, Mahiki etc.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

ash_ak said:


> Lot of the high end bars, restaurants hire experienced mixologists


Mixologists - ? A made up title for those who think they are special, but really aren't


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Mixologists - ? A made up title for those who think they are special, but really aren't


Definitely. I don't flair, it wastes time. I just pour beer and consider myself a 'pump monkey' 

For the OP... If you're stuck, mail me /snip/ and I'll try to help.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Mixologists - ? A made up title for those who think they are special, but really aren't


A made up title to fool those buying the drinks that they are worth a fortune, but aren't.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

JonGard said:


> Definitely. I don't flair, it wastes time. I just pour beer and consider myself a 'pump monkey'
> 
> For the OP... If you're stuck, mail me /snip/ and I'll try to help.


Then you probably aren't why the higher end restaurants and bars are looking for.. you may be out of luck, unfortunately.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jinx said:


> Then you probably aren't why the higher end restaurants and bars are looking for.. you may be out of luck, unfortunately.


Hi, he has a very good job I believe at a very well know hotel managing one of their bars.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Jinx said:


> Then you probably aren't why the higher end restaurants and bars are looking for.. you may be out of luck, unfortunately.


I run a Bar & Grill for Emaar, having been headhunted from a 'higher-end' place.

I'm just trying to give the reality of bar work here for the OP from my experience.

I can do all the flairing nonsense, but it slows the job down! And I would never refer to myself as a Mixologist, I'm 41!


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

JonGard said:


> I run a Bar & Grill for Emaar, having been headhunted from a 'higher-end' place.
> 
> I'm just trying to give the reality of bar work here for the OP from my experience.
> 
> I can do all the flairing nonsense, but it slows the job down! And I would never refer to myself as a Mixologist, I'm 41!


My apologies, I thought I was reading the post of the OP! Hahaha, so sorry.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jinx said:


> I'm sure there is a possibility of him finding work, I was just basing that off of his own words as being a "pump monkey"...


But Jon is the one who called himself a pump monkey and he's not looking for a job.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> But Jon is the one who called himself a pump monkey and he's not looking for a job.


Yup, realized that too! Sorry Jon, I definitely made a mistake on assumptions, I'm sure the OP has a good chance of getting hired then


----------



## Alfred1 (Jan 4, 2014)

ash_ak said:


> Lot of the high end bars, restaurants hire experienced mixologists and they do tend to hire non Asians for whatever reasons. So you can try those maybe. For example, Okku, Toko, 40 Kong, Mahiki etc.


Mixologist, lol.

They'll invent a degree for it soon and it'll be another job that you can't get without a masters.


----------

